# CNC in an afternoon, for very little.



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Found this link looking for something else. Sounds too good to be true, so probably is. I have not checked it out, just looked at it. I do not know if it works, I do not care, I do not want a CNC. But, maybe some of you CNC guys can use the information, or not. Claims you can put one together as low as $150, by using used parts. 
http://www.diymagicmachine.com/vsl/index.php?r=4117&r=2576&hop=truesecure

Let us know if someone tries it, and it actually works.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd love to hear from someone who's done it . I suspect a lot of it is made from MDF , and he's exaggerating the accuracy claim a tad


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I'd love to hear from someone who's done it . I suspect a lot of it is made from MDF , and he's exaggerating the accuracy claim a tad


IF I were going to do something like this, I'd use plywood, possibly multiple layers - I do not like MDF for any use. I think he is likely exaggerating on more than just accuracy, and probably more than just a tad. But, never can tell, might be just what he claims. Hey, he's not claiming to be the Easter Bunny or something too, is he? 
>


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry, but all I got was red flags when watching that video. The biggest flag popped up when he claimed all you needed was imagination. Yes, it may be possible to put together a cheap CNC for cheap, but you'll still need software to control it, and an understanding of how to create 3D models which you then can turn into 3D tool paths before you can have it cut the instrument shown in the video. That'll take another program or two to pay for and learn. The whole sales pitch purpose is to sell you the book which I'll bet is non-refundable. In addition, a CNC isn't all you need to complete a big woodworking project. Throw in a few thousand more dollars for the rest of the tools needed. 

4D


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> Sorry, but all I got was red flags when watching that video. The biggest flag popped up when he claimed all you needed was imagination. Yes, it may be possible to put together a cheap CNC for cheap, but you'll still need software to control it, and an understanding of how to create 3D models which you then can turn into 3D tool paths before you can have it cut the instrument shown in the video. That'll take another program or two to pay for and learn. The whole sales pitch purpose is to sell you the book which I'll bet is non-refundable. In addition, a CNC isn't all you need to complete a big woodworking project. Throw in a few thousand more dollars for the rest of the tools needed.
> 
> 4D


4D all you need is *imagination*. You can imagine that this is all true. You can imagine that all the pictures he shows in the video were really built using his DIY Smart Saw. You can imagine all you need to do is push a button and the parts will be cut in minutes. You can imagine that all it takes is simple tools to build one. You can imagine that all it takes is to attach it to a computer with a USB cord to to run it. You can imagine when he says it includes a free 3D app that he is talking about software to do 3D CNC projects. You can imagine that the 101 CNC Woodworking video , included at no additional cost, is a quality collection of training videos that will have you producing craftsman quality projects in no time. And you can imagine that you will get your $39.00 back because this outstanding offer is backed by his 60 days 100% Money Back Guarantee, all you have to do is prove you built a DIY Smart Saw and were not satisfied with how it operated.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Theo thanks for posting this I needed a good laugh this morning!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Deja vu all over again*

We covered this scam already or was it a dream that I had?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep Ralph, its been talked about a few times... never ended well for the smart saw..

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/100402-smart-saw.html


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I want one!!! It looks so easy. Somebody better tell Mike and David it only takes 10 minutes to learn, an afternoon to build, and less than $500. We've been scammed with our machines. Darn, I hate that when it happens. I could have had a whole factory running for what I got in my single machine. I blew it again!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> I want one!!! It looks so easy. Somebody better tell Mike and David it only takes 10 minutes to learn, an afternoon to build, and less than $500. We've been scammed with our machines. Darn, I hate that when it happens. I could have had a whole factory running for what I got in my single machine. I blew it again!!!


Sorry to hear this John . Luckily for me I haven't ordered mine yet :wink:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sorry to hear this John . Luckily for me I haven't ordered mine yet :wink:


Rick maybe you should jump on this offer before he is all sold out! He did not say it but you could probably make insulation with it, that's probably covered in the free tutorial video.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick maybe you should jump on this offer before he is all sold out! He did not say it but you could probably make insulation with it, that's probably covered in the free tutorial video.


Great point Mike . I'll email him and ask , otherwise it's a deal breaker


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

This is a scam..... I've heard this guys voice on many other questionable sales pitches....


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Think...... Ted


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Not bad... it does, spit-out & print as well as carve.


*It's the only ultra-precise wood carving machine that can spit-out unique, personalized pieces of woodwork
[*]Once you've made a design you can print it out as many times as you want and sell it.
[*]Self-correcting & auto-pilot
*


I'll keep going too because my wife & I will love it.

I think I'll look into house flipping and contact Carleton H. Sheets.








Too bad I cant place any "tiny classified ads" with Don Lapre's program no more.









Well at least Richard Simmons made a comeback recently, thats over now.


----------

